# New Pics



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry about the smudged lens on the first two.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Badass pictures man!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i will have a set-up like that one day i hope














awesome pics One Bad Malafaala how big were those peacocks after one year old?
and how long could two or three juvi's last in a 125gal? sorry to go off topic dude.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Very Good Stuff man


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is an AWESOME tank!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow







Great quality pics and even greater fish. Especially that hoplias


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Great pics Mala! Surprised I didn't see them at the other site too.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments everybody.

Nike: I got mine big ones very small (1.5") I would say they get to about a foot in the first year. 2 or 3 would probably OK in a 125 for 12 to 18 months.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, nice setup man. How agressive are those peacock bass? how are they personality wise?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Thanks for the compliments everybody.
> 
> Nike: I got mine big ones very small (1.5") I would say they get to about a foot in the first year. 2 or 3 would probably OK in a 125 for 12 to 18 months.










thanks for the info dude







and once again, amazing fish and set-up


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

great pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great pic as always


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Awesome pics


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice collection

So no problems with the hoplias and the other tankmates?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice shots and setup


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

That's an awesome set-up!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet Pics and great setup


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

you got my thumbs up here dude....whats the biggest fish in there n smallest?


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice setup OBM







.

What is the pecking order of that tank?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

that wolf fish is a pimp..i want one so bad!!!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Biggest fish is a PBass about 15" Smallest is a PBass about 7". Pecking order is "stay out of the PBass's way at feeding time". During the day I wouldn't really sat that there is a pecking order as everybody pretty much leaves everybody else alone

Slanted: I have never had a single problem with the wolf and other fish.

Jac: the PBass are the most personable fish i have ever owned. They eat like Taz and are always active and swimming, the only time I ever had an aggression problem was when in breeding mode.

BTW: Thanks all for the compliments on my setup.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

was there a arawwana in there aswell?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

Awsome setting and love the color ur fish bring out.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I love those pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## banger (Oct 6, 2004)

too many compliments I don't know where to begin. Obviously great planning in tank arrangement, beautiful selection of fish, kick ass Hoplias!!!! 
Thats how it should be done......
repect due
mbz


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice tank man and fishes ..


----------

